# Fa - Not "f"fa



## lipmixgirl (May 21, 2008)

the term "F"FA irritates me...

like nails on a chalkboard...

it is like saying "female doctor" or "male nurse" or "male teacher" or "female race car driver"

it is the implication that FAs are inherently male... 

any post I write (i.e. Lipmixgirl's FA Challenge) speaks to all FAs - male and female... 

i am a FA. period.

i'd love to hear from the other FAs on this board how you feel about the subject...
does it matter to you or not?


----------



## bexy (May 21, 2008)

i agree! ive kinda always thought the same. i would say i am an FA as i like bigger women, so am i still a FFA or does that only refer to women who like big men?? oi! its so confusing!


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 21, 2008)

please note, that my meaning is that an FA can be either male or female. I do not believe that the term should be applied to gender or sexuality. 

simply a fat admirer is a fat admirer. no matter if you like men or women or both. period.


----------



## Carl1h (May 21, 2008)

I understand what you're saying, but since we differentiate the BBWs from the BHMs by gender already I think it follows that the FAs would be differentiated by gender. It's a social interaction site and people want to know each other's gender. The social and dating aspects can't be ignored. Of course not all male FAs are interested in women and not all female FAs are interested in guys so it still doesn't tell everything about them, it just establishes their gender. I don't really think that the distinction is as frivolous as it would be between male and female doctors or male and female lawyers. Men got the FA title as apposed to MFA title because they were out in greater numbers first, not because female FAs are somehow less "legitimate".

As it is used for designating this forum, I think BHM/FFA is a better descriptive because it differentiates the genders of the parties involved, one person couldn't be both a BHM and an FFA. I would read a BHM/FA board as meaning a board for BHMs who are also FAs.

All that being said, I don't see why you shouldn't refer to yourself as an FA.


----------



## bexy (May 21, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> please note, that my meaning is that an FA can be either male or female. I do not believe that the term should be applied to gender or sexuality.
> 
> simply a fat admirer is a fat admirer. no matter if you like men or women or both. period.



oh yes, i gotcha. 

sometimes i think the term

"bbws/bhms and their admirers" works better than FA/FFA.

but its all much of a muchness really lol!


----------



## troubadours (May 21, 2008)

i hate all of the stupid acronyms, but regardless, i think you make a great point, lmg.


----------



## Smite (May 21, 2008)

Well...erm. I can give you one of the answers why it's "FFA", but it would probably start another huge flame war :X.


----------



## CuriousKitten (May 21, 2008)

I hate the term FFA because a) no one knows what it means b) if you google it Future Farmer's of America comes up and c) I have been made fun of on more than one occasion while saying I'm a FFA because no one knows what it is and assumes it's Future Farmer of America.

We seriously need an acronym that isn't shared with another community.

I'm fine with just FA too.

OR we should pick something else!

And why not differentiate not on our sex but on the sex we are attracted to? LIke FWA could mean Fat Woman Admirer and FMA could mean Fat Man Admirer. Then the terms could be used by either sex depending on their preferences. But then again, FA is best for people who are bi.. so perhaps I have just disputed my own suggestions.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 21, 2008)

im still looking for a CCA (chubby chippy admirer)


----------



## olwen (May 21, 2008)

CuriousKitten said:


> I hate the term FFA because a) no one knows what it means b) if you google it Future Farmer's of America comes up and c) I have been made fun of on more than one occasion while saying I'm a FFA because no one knows what it is and assumes it's Future Farmer of America.
> 
> We seriously need an acronym that isn't shared with another community.
> 
> ...



OOOhhh, I like that. How about FWMA for a bisexual. I put the w before the m just because it's easier to pronounce...fwama or fwimma or fooma. 

...oops, sounds too much like Farmer. So much for that. lol.


----------



## Love.Metal (May 21, 2008)

Well apparently I'm the only one who likes that term.
_Damn_ that fact that Future Farmers of America got it first.
_Damn_ that no one knows what it means.
_Damn _that it sounds clunky/applies a gender to it.

I really don't care about any of that.
When I first joined Dims, I was so effin' happy to actually have a term that applied to ME; I just about pee'd myself. THERE'S A TERM FOR WHAT I AM.
That's an excellent feeling. I don't care if it's unoriginal; changing the acronym to something else doesn't change how I feel about fat, or how I will be percieved for liking it.

I love being an FFA.
I'd tattoo it on my effin' forehead, for god's sake.
So what if the acronym is akward? Isn't it rather akward being an FFA? I get comments and rude stares. I get to exlpain my preference to unwilling ears all the time.
I don't fit any mold, and I don't roll off the tongue nicely, but I'm rather awesome anyways.


----------



## Smite (May 21, 2008)

I'd be out of business if the term was changed also, hah 

But yeah, i'm sure i'm not alone in sharing Love.Metal's thought about "Theres a term for me?!" upon first discovery...


----------



## persimmon (May 21, 2008)

I'm not thrilled with the term, myself. I think it's ambiguously phrased and as commonly used is unnecessarily gender-specific.

But it has an accepted meaning, and to that extent it's useful. From the menu of descriptors, I'm fond of "chubby chaser", which apparently has more circulation in the gay community in my area. I also like "lipophile", but I don't want people to confuse me with organochlorines.


p


----------



## troubadours (May 21, 2008)

olwen said:


> OOOhhh, I like that. How about FWMA for a bisexual. I put the w before the m just because it's easier to pronounce...fwama or fwimma or fooma.
> 
> ...oops, sounds too much like Farmer. So much for that. lol.



 :/ umkindareallyclunkyandannoyingterm


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 21, 2008)

what if theyre a hermaphrodite? or seeking one?

HFHA?


----------



## Smite (May 21, 2008)

troubadours said:


> :/ umkindareallyclunkyandannoyingterm



You know, before I noticed the secret there, I thought you were going  because Fooma sounds alot like FUPA. :X


----------



## olwen (May 21, 2008)

troubadours said:


> :/ umkindareallyclunkyandannoyingterm



Well yeah, that's why it's probably useless. 



Smite said:


> You know, before I noticed the secret there, I thought you were going  because Fooma sounds alot like FUPA. :X



What's a fupa?


----------



## JayInBuff (May 21, 2008)

Maybe we should use MFA and FFA. If you are gay you can be a MMFA or a FFFA. If you are bi you can be a MMAFFA(MFAMFA) or a FFAMFA(FMAFFA). If you are still not out of the closet you can be a MFAOTDL or FFAODL. Personally I'm a SSWTMFA. 5 points if you can guess. Please respond quickly before I forget what it stands for.


----------



## Smite (May 21, 2008)

olwen said:


> What's a fupa?



urbandictionary.com :X


----------



## olwen (May 22, 2008)

Smite said:


> urbandictionary.com :X



OMG, I had no Idea. I kinda like that. Thanks.


----------



## Mythik (May 22, 2008)

Smite said:


> urbandictionary.com :X



fupa-dupa


----------



## Chimpi (May 22, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> I love being an FFA.
> I'd tattoo it on my effin' forehead, for god's sake.
> So what if the acronym is akward? *Isn't it rather akward being an FFA? I get comments and rude stares. I get to exlpain my preference to unwilling ears all the time.*
> I don't fit any mold, and I don't roll off the tongue nicely, but I'm rather awesome anyways.



The bold sentences / question are what I want to address first.
I think that gives the impression that it _is_ awkward, or different, or unoriginal, or "wrong" (in my personal vision of your question/statement). That it's awkward being a "Female Fat Admirer". Why is it awkward? Isn't it just who you are? Why are you any less awkward than everyone else?
That's how I see it, anyway. I don't think it's necessary to justify my preference to anyone. It is what it is; I am who I am.
You are right, though. You are pretty awesome. 

I'd also like to say that I find the term "Fat Admirer" wrong, inherently, for me as it is. My personal definition of that continually changes, but my first impression upon reading this thread was: What about the people that just 'admire' fat... of any kind, on any gender? Surely they're "Fat Admirers" of any gender. I definitely have a preference (or rather an orientation) of/for fat women. But, I also find fat males, in many instances, more attractive than their slender counterparts. Not that I think they're better in any way, I just find them more physically appealing. It's a status enhancer for me, I suppose. *Shrugs* Can't explain it... which is why I choose not to justify my preference/orientation to anyone. It just is what it is; I am who I am.

That being said, everyone is going to feel differently about it.
I happen to mostly agree with you, Aris.  I'd rather see it as a non-gender-specific acronym (though... oh how I hate acronyms).


----------



## Smite (May 22, 2008)

olwen said:


> OMG, I had no Idea. I kinda like that. Thanks.



Np heh

Corrupting minds is my forte


----------



## ntwp (May 22, 2008)

I like to call myself an FFA because it identifies me. I've known of the term for several years and I know that I can identify very directly with the women who are like me on these boards. I like who I am, and I am a woman who admires fat men, which is more specific and true to who I am than what has been defined as "FA" in many people's heads. 

Sort of on topic-- I think the term "chubby chaser" is kind of cute, but it is used heavily in the gay community. I don't use it to describe myself on the internet because I wouldn't want someone to confuse me with someone who I'm not if they're going by the majority's definition. But back in the day I did my fair share of chasing or pining after fat guys, so it wouldn't be wrong to call me a "chubby chaser." There are lots of different terms out there and I guess "FFA" just stuck, and I am not offended by it nor jumping for joy over it--- though I am glad I have a way to define myself in a crowd. 

I totally understand where others are coming from. I agree that it sucks that FFA = Future Farmers of America because it makes it completely impossible to find much of anything useful on the internet when typing "FFA." (Plus I'm not big on farms. Bad experiences as a child.)

I also see the argument originally presented, and think in a way it could be a little degrading to *have* to identify myself as a "female" variety of FA. It's a little bit like how it's a shame that if Obama becomes president, everyone will be focused on his ethnicity, or if it's Clinton it will be "she's the first woman president," whereas McCain - it's like no big deal, whatever. Old guy. Big whoop.

Thanks for the interesting post.


----------



## Love.Metal (May 22, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> The bold sentences / question are what I want to address first.
> I think that gives the impression that it _is_ awkward, or different, or unoriginal, or "wrong" (in my personal vision of your question/statement). That it's awkward being a "Female Fat Admirer". Why is it awkward? Isn't it just who you are? Why are you any less awkward than everyone else?
> That's how I see it, anyway. I don't think it's necessary to justify my preference to anyone. It is what it is; I am who I am.
> You are right, though. You are pretty awesome.



What I mean when I say that it's akward at times is that I always felt/feel out of place with my friends and the rest of society. I am not secretive about the fact that I love fat guys, so it gets around and people want to know about it. I will kindly explain, without a lot of detail, just to give them a basic feel for it. They will wrinkle their nose, raise an eyebrow, and give me the "are you even serious???" look.
So the akwardness just comes from me trying to make a smooth fit into a society that is generally fat-phobic[at least in my experience and where I live]. I'm not akward in my being an FFA, I love it about myself and wouldn't have it any other way. We're all different and have to squeeze and shove to fit into the molds that society sets up as "normal"---but I would never change my being an FFA. 
And I'm just a rather akward person; kinda in that teenage "not entirely in contol of my body yet, haven't figured out if I can still laugh at fart jokes" kinda way. *whatever*
And dammit, I still love the acronym.
I'm just glad I'm able to call myself anything, so why complain about it?
Having an acronym to go by means that there must be many more people out there like me!! So I'm still effin' thrilled.
And thank you for agreeing with my self-absorbed, semi-sarcastic awesome affirmation. lol. *Yay*


----------



## Chimpi (May 22, 2008)

Okay, thanks for the explanation. 

Also, fart jokes rule.


----------



## mediaboy (May 22, 2008)

Perhaps FFA is popular because it serves as a constant reminder to straight fat guys that there are girls out there that want to take body shots out of their belly buttons?


----------



## Nerdzilla (May 22, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> Perhaps FFA is popular because it serves as a constant reminder to straight fat guys that there are girls out there that want to take body shots out of their belly buttons?



Less a shot, and more a pint


----------



## Melian (May 22, 2008)

Meh...I don't really mind the term "FFA," mainly because I never use it IRL. I can just say "I like fat guys" and that seems to get the point across. So if I must be labelled by gender online in order to find the forums that I seek, so be it.

In theory, though, it is kind of silly.


----------



## Laz (May 22, 2008)

Well, I have to toss a couple of my own thoughts in here based on what I have read so far. 

1) I was (and still am) thrilled to find a place that I felt I belonged at, too. As I have said before, I found this board and felt like I had come home from a long journey far away.

2) I love that I have found lovely ladies here (big and small) that actually like guys that are large (even if not in charge ).

3) I love that I have found cool guys here that are like me, and share the same world I do.

4) I think it's kinda funny that everyone thinks FFA is Future Farmers of America and don't know what I/we talk about. It's like some kind of James Bond secret code ROFL

5) Love.Metal, you are indeed awesome. FMH's (Female Metal Heads) rule! :happy:

OK, done ranting now, light the flame throwers!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 23, 2008)

Melian said:


> Meh...I don't really mind the term "FFA," mainly because I never use it IRL. I can just say "I like fat guys" and that seems to get the point across. So if I must be labelled by gender online in order to find the forums that I seek, so be it.
> 
> In theory, though, it is kind of silly.



I wholeheartedly agree.

However, (and this might just be this semester's class talking for me right now, I'm neck deep in theory on subjectivity so I apologize.) are we not just pushing ourselves further to the fringe, even if it is online, by slapping labels on our preferences. I mean by creating labels to categorize ourselves because we are not what the rest of society considers the norm are we not causing an even bigger rift in a way? When you stop and think about the reasons why people were broken up into "races" and labels were applied, the whole concept of labeling becomes a bit creepy to me. When it all comes down to it we're all just human, no? But there is also the fact that it's not other people forcing us into these labels, these are labels we've created in order to form a union of like minded people so truly we hold the agency in this situation. However when the FA term is broke again into gender I'm not sure what the purpose is behind it. Just saying it seems incredibly superfluous. Gah, I don't know, I'm thinking too much.

Regardless of all that, it's human nature to attempt to label and categorize everything. While we my not use these labels IRL, it is an easy way to find folks of a like mind in these vast innerwebs.


----------



## William (May 23, 2008)

Hi BEB


The only problem with using the term Admirer who is Female/ Male is that it will never work in regards to many search engines 

Searches for male will alway pick up female, the same for Man / Woman 


William 




BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> However, (and this might just be this semester's class talking for me right now, I'm neck deep in theory on subjectivity so I apologize.) are we not just pushing ourselves further to the fringe, even if it is online, by slapping labels on our preferences. I mean by creating labels to categorize ourselves because we are not what the rest of society considers the norm are we not causing an even bigger rift in a way? When you stop and think about the reasons why people were broken up into "races" and labels were applied, the whole concept of labeling becomes a bit creepy to me. When it all comes down to it we're all just human, no? But there is also the fact that it's not other people forcing us into these labels, these are labels we've created in order to form a union of like minded people so truly we hold the agency in this situation. However when the FA term is broke again into gender I'm not sure what the purpose is behind it. Just saying it seems incredibly superfluous. Gah, I don't know, I'm thinking too much.
> 
> Regardless of all that, it's human nature to attempt to label and categorize everything. While we my not use these labels IRL, it is an easy way to find folks of a like mind in these vast innerwebs.


----------



## revolutionman (May 23, 2008)

Sure your an FA, but you got ladie parts so that makes you an FFA. Why over think it and worry about what it may or may not imply. Just take it at face value. You could work to popularize the term MFA if it would make you feel better.


----------



## avernia (May 24, 2008)

I also would avoid using it IRL - I tend to say I prefer fat guy or just point out the guys I think are fit and let my friends draw their own conclusions. I haven't thought about this much before but I can see why some people would like a label; sometimes labels are thought of as a way of claiming 'its not just me, there are others like me, see, there is even a label for this'. 

But personally that doesn't really work for me - I'd rather take the risk that not very open-minded people assume its just me and my peculiarities than get assigned to a category of sexual preference in peoples' minds that doesn't even describe that precisely how **I ** am attracted to guys. I mean, there are people in this world who have difficulty with the concept that different women like different things in a man, and these people will most likely also find the idea of FFAs weird. Then there are people who wouldn't baulk at the idea that I genuinely find fat guys attractive, even if they've never heard of anyone doing this before. These people don't need to be told I'm an FFA or similar, and these are the people I want to have around me in the first place.


----------



## velia (May 29, 2008)

I was stoked to find the term "FA" to describe me. "Sweet!" I thought, "So _that's_ what I am!"

I didn't see the term "FFA" until much later, and I have to agree with the OP, it irritates the crap out of me. I can't think of one other preference that requires a gender qualifier when referring to someone who is "into that."

I feel, if we need the terms for fat admirers to be gender specific, then they should be gender specific across the board. If I'm an "FFA", then a male fat admirer should be an "MFA".


----------



## FreneticFang (May 29, 2008)

FFA means "free for all server" to me. As in Player vs Player for online gaming.

I always laugh about it. I have to admit the farmers of america one is funnier. haha.


----------



## cammy (May 29, 2008)

To me, Female Fat Admirer sounds like a guy or gal who admires female fat.


----------



## William (May 29, 2008)

FFA should stand for a Fat Female who admirers 

William 




cammy said:


> To me, Female Fat Admirer sounds like a guy or gal who admires female fat.


----------



## JayInBuff (May 29, 2008)

cammy said:


> To me, Female Fat Admirer sounds like a guy or gal who admires female fat.



Yea! Then I'm a FFA too.


----------



## Tad (May 30, 2008)

In the industry in which I work, FA stands either for 'first article' or 'failure analysis' So it is not just 'FFA' which has its confusion :doh:

For what it is worth, I think a more useful (although I know they'll never be adopted) set of prefixes for 'FA' are:

- hetero-FA: You think that fat people of the other gender look good
- homo-FA: You think that fat people of the same gender look good
- auto-FA: You think you you look good fat

These can be stacked: hetero-homo-FA (you think everyone looks good fat but for you), or auto-homo-FA (You think you and others of your gender look good fat).

Or the all-inclusive option:

Omni-FA: you think fat looks good on pretty much everyone!


----------



## mergirl (May 30, 2008)

hmm yeah..we need to change it to Fa "person" or mfa and ffa.. erm i'm all confused..
Though i never actually really liked the term "fat admirer" anyway..Whenever i describe myself as such i get an image of me gazing longingly in awe at some lard in the fridge (even though i dont eat nor use lard..but it is a fridge in my imagination!)..
And no-one outside the Fa community knows what an Fa is anyway! I think the world is still getting a grip on the term "bbw"!!
I always find it easier, if the topic comes up just to say "i like big women" or whats even easier is that when people get to know me they just realise that, when they see the types of people i find attractive.
but yeah..it does kinna seem a bit sexist..like male fa's were there first! lol.. like postmen, binmen, milkmen etc... 
Cant Fa just be the generic term for all us fat lovers??? 
hmmm..hmmm

xmer


----------



## velia (May 30, 2008)

edx said:


> In the industry in which I work, FA stands either for 'first article' or 'failure analysis' So it is not just 'FFA' which has its confusion :doh:
> 
> For what it is worth, I think a more useful (although I know they'll never be adopted) set of prefixes for 'FA' are:
> 
> ...




 Ed, I love it! Using your prefixes, I guess I get to be an Omni-FA. Yay!


----------



## JayInBuff (May 30, 2008)

mergirl said:


> Whenever i describe myself as such i get an image of me gazing longingly in awe at some lard in the fridge (even though i dont eat nor use lard..but it is a fridge in my imagination!)



I found a couple of FA's


----------

